# Black Marlin Pics from Panama....



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Thought you guys might like these... These were taken a few years back by Guy Harvey. We were at the Tropic Star Lodge and Guy Harvey and co were on site shooting a show for ESPN... He took these from a different boat and mailed us 8x10 glossies along with a thank you note where he thanked us for letting him "borrow" our marlin.. pretty cool experience.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

a few more pics from the same trip


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

did that sail break the fly rod?
joker


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Bertram 31's and Marlin. I love it. I've seen the last photo in numerous ads, magazines, etc..


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Yea.. that pic ended up getting some exposure. It is now Tropic Star's default ad in the back of Saltwater Sportsman etc. We were all sooo mad that we lost the "rock paper scissors" that morning... The guy that caught the fish hit a home run there... great fish, photo'd by a famous artist, on a TV show and now in every saltwater mag around to rub it in... OUCH!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I didnt know there were black marlin off panama or anywhere near north america.
Good pics.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes there are on the Hanniable Hump. They are there all year 400-800#. I will be going back in July. We also have rooster fish, and very large dog tooth snapper.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

panamajack99 said:


> Yes there are on the Hanniable Hump. They are there all year 400-800#. I will be going back in July. We also have rooster fish, and very large dog tooth snapper.


So your panamaian?


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

No, my wife is born and raised. But we visit every year. I am from here in south Texas.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

We were acually fishing Zane Grey Reef.... About 20 miles from the Columbian border... incredible place. The amount of life on that reef is unbelivable. Everything from dolphin to 3 acre scools of Rainbow Runners to Whales... very very cool.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Salty Techsan said:


> We were acually fishing Zane Grey Reef.... About 20 miles from the Columbian border... incredible place. The amount of life on that reef is unbelivable. Everything from dolphin to 3 acre scools of Rainbow Runners to Whales... very very cool.


I bet thats not what the panamanians call it.
Sounds like a great trip.
Zane who?


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks for the pic's


----------

